# Perfect Weather for the Reptiles!!!



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

I took my iguana(Suga) and my turtle(skittles) out today to enjoy some natural sunlight enjoy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

More

and a vid


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Lookin good! what size is the iguana?

and ya, my torts spend most of the day outside in the backyard now.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Very cute 

I have my FRT's in the kiddy pool as well lol


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Very cute
> 
> I have my FRT's in the kiddy pool as well lol


thanks would love to see some pics



Hitch said:


> Lookin good! what size is the iguana?
> 
> and ya, my torts spend most of the day outside in the backyard now.


 she is 3 foot exact from head to tail. Herps love this weather and its better than the artificial uva/uvb light. Did you build an enclosure for them out side or they just free roam? I didn't know you had more than one tortoise Russian or another species?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

loving it, this is the first time I saw a reptile on a leash.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ya, I have 2 species right now, Russian and a Testudo graeca marokkensis. 

The russian is big enough to roam free in the backyard, for the Moroccan, its still a little small. So I built it a 4' by 4' enclosure outside. And they come in at night.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Hitch said:


> ya, I have 2 species right now, Russian and a Testudo graeca marokkensis.
> 
> The russian is big enough to roam free in the backyard, for the Moroccan, its still a little small. So I built it a 4' by 4' enclosure outside. And they come in at night.


thats amazing man!! i never seen a moroccan yet. Did you get him from that breeder?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Ya, its from tge breeder. And the morrocan looks very similar to ibera


----------



## Leam_89 (Apr 26, 2011)

Post some pics of the Torts!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

will do when I get some decent pics of them.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok, since my larger russian was recently rehomed..I dont have any good pics of it. So this is the best I could do:


















I still have to take some pics of the morrocan. Since this weekend was pathetic in terms of temp...


----------



## Leam_89 (Apr 26, 2011)

Awesome. I miss mine!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

you can always get another! As people are starting to breed russians more and more now.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice day today too.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice pics guys riceburner i didnt know you had a beardie and hitch if they are being bred more and more now that means price drop


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

yes, in time they will definitely drop. Its going to take a while to reach cheap prices though...since there is still only a handful who is able to do it in Canada.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah...he doesn't do much... 
So I don't hijack yours...started a different thread.


----------

